# Online fish sellers



## deadlus3d (10 Aug 2020)

Hi,

I am sick of LFS, even those who are supposedly reputable.
Could anyone suggest a good online retailer that sells fish via courer delivery?

Thanks


----------



## Wookii (10 Aug 2020)

I ordered some Otocinclus and some Horned Nerites recently from Trop Co - their service was excellent, and they called me to arrange a delivery day. Everything came they came very well packaged, and they were some of the plumpest, healthiest Oto's I've seen. I have to wait a week and a half for a scheduled delivery on my preferred day, but I thought that was fair enough given it was live animals being delivered.

One order probably isn't enough to vouch for them, but it was a positive initial experience, and I'll consider using them again.

http://www.tropco.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Onoma1 (10 Aug 2020)

I have bought from Tropco on three occassions. Two worked out perfectly. The third wasn't so great. Most of the fish  and all of the snails were doa. They offered replacement or refund. I went for the refund and while they refunded the cost of the fish without any problems they didn't refund any of the postage - making these possibly the seven most expensive tetras ever bought!

I have also bought from Kesgrave Tropicals (ebay) - the fish arrived in good condition and the delivery was quite fast.

I attempted to buy from TA Aqua Culture  http://taaquaculture.uk/ as they some really unusual fish in stock and also seem to have a great reputation with other members on the forum, however, they were (at the time) experiencing problems with delivery. 

Others have used Kew Aquatics (they advertise and sell only on the App BAND) - don't spend ages looking for them on the internet as I did! 

If buying on line buy in bulk - you will pay between 15 and 35 pounds for postage...


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Aug 2020)

@deadlus3d you could also look at http://www.sweetknowleaquatics.co.uk
Ive only ever bought in store, but they do do mail order too.


----------



## deadlus3d (10 Aug 2020)

thanks.
the so called reputable lfs in manchester could not wait to sell me fish
on the monday knowing I'd bought the tank the previous Friday....


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (10 Aug 2020)

Wookii said:


> One order probably isn't enough to vouch for them



Ordered from them last week for the first time too.

Have to say if Tropco handle and package their stock consistently like with this delivery, happy to endorse them.

Personally don’t begrudge the postage cost as their courier choice was respectful of the fact there’s live animals in the box.

Stock in excellent condition.


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Aug 2020)

I too have used TropCo and had a very positive experience.  Took over a week, because they are busy, but called to arrange a day and arrived very well packaged, with only 5 fish per big bag with lots of oxygen and all in a very large box.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Aug 2020)

I will only order online from Wildwoods,Sweet Knowle and Aqualife Leyland.
Not trying to be harsh here and I know that not all lfs have the best of attitudes when it comes to making a sale but research is easy enough to do,the info is out there


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2020)

Onoma1 said:


> I went for the refund and while they refunded the cost of the fish without any problems they didn't refund any of the postage - making these possibly the seven most expensive tetras ever bought!


This is typical of all fish sales, always check shop guarantees 
(eg, some will refund nothing if fish bag has been opened before DOA fish photo/video sent, even some very reputable shops will not guarantee live arrival of shrimp or designated “sensitive” species)
Sometimes you can obtain a shipping refund through the courier service BUT only if the shipment is identified as Live Fish etc


----------



## alanchown (13 Aug 2020)

I have had fish delivered from Tropco and also bought direct from there physical location. very impressed. Their warehouse is quite impressive. I have also visited one of the other well known places mentioned on here- and was not in the same league.
Alan


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Aug 2020)

Out of curiousity, are there any dutch members that have experiences with companies that deliver in NL?


----------



## deadlus3d (15 Aug 2020)

I was looking at tropco and was put of by some of the reviews online seems some people have had White Spot outbreaks following delivery.

What I need are shwarz Corys and lemon tetras but I have heard that suppliers are struggling with getting fish in the UK


----------



## lilirose (15 Aug 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Out of curiousity, are there any dutch members that have experiences with companies that deliver in NL?



On that note, does anyone deliver to Ireland? I've had severe issues with the one Irish shop that has a large stock and will deliver (won't name and shame). I can get plants overnight from Aquasabi in Germany, won't anyone do the same for fish?


----------



## Emil. (1 Sep 2020)

I didn't have nice experience with Tropco, unfortunately. I ordered some lemon tetras and _otocinclus macrospilus_, received completely soaked box (apparently issue with different order) with _hisonotus leucofrenatus_ and the tetras which were in very bad shape. One with swim bladder issue, one with missing gill cover and the rest were all with torn fins. Pingu, the one with swim bladder died  but the rest are all okay now. I love my black otos to bits and I'm very happy that I got them, but at the same time, they're not what I ordered. They also couldn't tell me the origin of the fish, they just get them from wholesaler. They refunded Pingu but I'll most probably never buy from them again.


----------

